# Bericht: Chinesische Hacker griffen Weißes Haus an



## Newsfeed (3 Juni 2011)

Die Angreifer schnüffelten nach Informationen des "Wall Street Journal" auch in den privaten Postfächern von Mitarbeitern des US-Präsidenten herum.

Weiterlesen...


----------

